# UniMount plows and spreader



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

9ft Western UniMount Plow. Plow side only. Completely refurbished. Brand new 1/2" cutting edge, brand new motor. Plow functions 100 percent. $950

8ft UniMount Plow side only. Completely refurbished, brand new motor and 2 new cartridge valves. Good edge. Has snow deflector. Plow functions 100 percent.

Curtis Fast Cast 2000 salt spreader. Hitch mounted and 3pt mount. Spreader only used handful of times. Older control and harness . Spreader works. $450

Can demonstrate or show video of plow and spreader operation. Email for pictures. Will do a package deal, can load equipment if needed.
[email protected]


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Great seller and represents his items well!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Plows are ready to go, not "It worked when I took it off".


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Good luck with the sales Matt. Great person to work with, simple trouble free and honest .


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Both plows sold have a 7.5 with a deflector, same as 8. 
Still have spreader. 
Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

good seller/buyer


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

UPDATE

7.5 UniMount Plowside
Chevy truckside harnesss (minus power/ground cable) Believe it is from C/K models
Salter with harness and controller. ALL WORK

Package deal $1250.00


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

UPDATE 2

Also have a 8ft, completely refurbished.
New hoses, 20 cartridge, all 3 hydraulic cylinders re-sealed. Good cutting edge, new 9 pin repair harness on plow side.
Mount and wiring off a 1998 Chevy C/K2500
$1100.00


ALSO have a chevy mount for the 7.5 that I will include in package price. Not sure what it fits.

Will separate that plow and salter:
Plow package $1100.00
Salter $350.00


----------

